# Yet another Clomid virgin- hello to all!



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello guys, can I join in?

I have never been on a chat room before so apologies if I suck or that I don't abbreviate enough.  So pleased to finally find people who understand what I am going through and not just nodding and saying 'oh dear' in the right places! It's amazing how resentful I can be towards my friends when they talk about their kids.  I try so hard not to be jealous or let it show. A few months back I got a period (the first in nearly a year (metformin induced)) and I was so happy.  Later that day my friend rang up announced that she was preggie for the 2nd time, without really trying! 

So whats my story I hear you cry?

Live in Yorkshire and am 32 and have been ttc for 3 years with DH.  Having spent years being told by the doctor that my periods would sought themselves out, finally they have taken the problem seriously.  Started this new journey in April the wrong side of BMI 33 and was put on Metformin (again) to lose weight.  Lost two stones, stood on tip toes to get a BMI of 29.6!- one monthly visitor.  Start of Nov given provera and now on day 14 of Clomid (still on Metformin).

Feel strange most days.  An achey head, wind, bloating, can't go to the loo, then can't get off the loo.  Have a stomach ache for the last three days but not ovulated yet!

Haven't told anyone at work, or most of our friends!  Can't bear the waiting game, let alone share it with everybody else

Anyway enough of my rambling, got to get back to work.

Best wishes, hellos and fingers crossed to all and hope to speak to you all soon.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there hogglebird and welcome to the boards   You will find everyone here very friendly and helpful so dont be afraid to ask questions, nothing is too much trouble.

Ive moved on from clomid (did 15 cycles) and am on my last cycle of injectables now.  However, the girls here are so friendly I keep hanging around here!

I dont have PCOS and was always regular with my cycles but just didnt release any eggs, so a little different to you.  The clomid didnt work for me but there are many girls who got their BFP on it so wishing you the very best of luck on your first cycle.

As for the weight loss, come join us on the diet thread at the top of the clomid board.  There are many of us the wrong side of BMI 30 for assisted conception treatment struggling to get the weight off.  You will be more than welcome to join us.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Hogglebird!!!!

Welcome to the clomid thread... The clomid chicks are great and I'm sure you will find a friend or two or three here....

I find it very difficult to talk to the "others" and no matter what they say - it just comes out wrong! Here you are understood and the support is remarkable!

I wish you well in your tx (treatment) and fingers crossed for you hun!     
Clinic advised me to drink lots of water... I know the ladies talk about met bum so I will leave that for one of the other ladies (Honorary Janie & Kerry) to help you.

Hope to chat soon!
Kissy
x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the FF clomid board Hogglebird

The board has been a fantastic support for me and I'm sure it will be for you too.

Lots of Love

Mrs Hopeful xxx
PS how did you come up with hogglebird


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi - i was a  clomid & chatroom virgin before april so ur not the only one. i found this site so supportive, everyone on here is so nice and it makes such a difference that people don't just seem ignorant or uncaring.

like u it took me nearly a year to pursuade docs that not having periods was a problem (i had a feelin something was wrong but try explaining that to a quack.) also like u none of my work collegues know, and my friends have an incling as they new about my periods but they think we have stopped trying altogether - although as i said i think they have an incling about whats goin on as they all knew how much i wanted kids 

i find one of my friends (with 2 "accidental" kids) the most insensitive but i also find myself highly over sensitive since all tnis started anyway.  i don't think anyone really understands until they have been through it.

anyway good luck - i hope the clomid does the trick for u and if not, i keep being assured my the doc that there is loads of other stuff that works even of people don't respond 2 clomid


----------



## whities (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi All
I am new to the message board too, although not new to clomid. 
Our first child was a clomid baby and took just over 3 year of trying to get him. Our second child was such as suprise and he was not planned as we thought we would need help again. Now we would like to try for a girl and have been for nearly 2 years and as i thought i don't ovulate again so here i am back on cloimd.
The only difference is that we now live in new zealand, and we are so much more relaxed about the whole thing. however i have no idea what all the codes are so if anyone can explain that would be grate. 
So i have just finished my first course of drugs and God i have forgotten about the side affects. Just had a girls weekend away and spent the whole time with hot flushes.......not good.
So we are working from day 9 through to 13 as we are trying for a girl so any ideas on that would be good......but if we get a boy well hell at least we know what we are getting.
We haven't told our family we are trying this time around as we felt alot of pressure from them last time, I'm sure they didn't mean it. I also felt a failure when it didn't work.
So i hope you guys dont mind a British kiwi on your web site as i haven't found an on line support in NZ yet.

Good luck to all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome to the clomid board Hogglebird 

you should be able to find an abbreviations list on the homepage and at the top of this page there is a chat thread if you fancy a natter or a moan. Its called "Clomid Autumn girls..."

I'm no longer on clomid but have had a lot of experience of it, if i can help you with anything please ask.

See you around xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Hogglebird, I was a message board virgin (and am STILL a chatroom virgin - way too scary!) until about 2 weeks ago and since then this site has saved my sanity!     Well done for getting your BMI below 30, that's great.  What is metformin?  I know just what you mean about friends who get PG (pregnant) without even trying - they drive you bonkers!   You will find loads of support here though, you'll be so glad you've found the site.  Good luck! 

Sarah xx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow hello to Kissy Bear, Superstar 84, Mrs Hopeful, Lolly2, Whities and Sarah Pooh (and I thought my name was strange!)

Have decided to use name Hogglebird as I have appropriated my hubby's nickname!

So Clomid Autumn Girls is the thread to be on.  Will be there next time!

Day 17 in the Big Clomid House and Hogglebird is feeling down as she keeps peeing on little sticks that don't tell her anything! Although I have had a strange pain in my left side this afternoon, like a stitch (but I am probably becoming a hyperchondriac (I think that is how you spell it?)).  

Can someone tell me whether Clomid makes you have a  28 day cycle or does it just prompt your own natural cycle?  If the latter is the case, then the closest I have ever had to a cycle was 6 weekly, which means I would ovulate after my day 21 blood test. Confused!!!!  Also does Clomid make you have a bleed?  For instance if I don't ovulate will I have a bleed or might I have to go back to the hospital and get more provera?

Also what the hell do they test for at day 21? I really felt rushed at my last appointment and didn't really get much info to help me and to be honest DH was no use at all!  Incidentally he has got to get his swimmers (his name for them, not mine) checked next Monday and was horrified to read that he can't release any of them into the wild for the four days leading up to it.

Spent the weekend with pregnant friends, which was as relaxing as ever! Nothing like being reminded about how useless you feel. Currently one big emotional rant.  Is this the Clomid?  Can pretty much cry to order, which would be great in a hollywood weepy blockbuster, but not good when you have to teach kids all day!  

Are a lot of people on Metformin?  This is strange stuff as well.  I love the name Metbum given to it's rather nasty side effects.  Still not sure why I am taking them or how they regulate my insulin levels, which can help me lose weight. Although not eating anything naughty for the last 6 months has probably done more to help!

Thanks to everyone, chuffed to bits that you are all so nice and friendly.

Love HB


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi HB & welcome to FF 

Clomid can regulate your cycles but won't necessarily mean exactly 28 days...it can lengthen or shorten your cycles.  I was prescribed 6mths of clomid last year.  I ovulate naturally no problem and used to have regular 28 day cycles but after first early mc, alternate months started to go erratic (despite still ovulating cd14)...then after 2nd early mc and still having random erratic cycles, consultant decided to prescribe clomid to boost (release more eggs so more target practise for swimmers) and also to regulate my cycles.

My cycles regulated to 30/31 days (and still are even though not been on clomid since last Dec)...and I still always ovulate cd14/15 (thats never changed)...so I have a long luteal phase (from ovulation to period) of 16/17 days.  Its a complete myth that your luteal phase is always 14 days (that your period arrives 14 days after ovulation)...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and be classed as normal.

You may find, if clomid makes you ovulate, that your cycles are the same...or they may be shorter or possibly longer...no way of knowing really !!  You may still ovulate earlier but just have a longer luteal phase.  Clomid can make you bleed...even if you don't ovulate you can still bleed anyway.  If you have very irregular cycles then it can be very confusing !!

CD21 blood test is a progesterone blood test (better to call it a progesterone blood test and not a cd21 test !!).  Having it tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14...progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when you should have tested....if you ovulate earlier or later in cycle then try to get progesterone tested accordingly eg if you ovulate cd18 then get progesterone tested on cd25 etc....

Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum (area on follie where egg ruptures) and this is the only way to confirm if ovulation actually happened and egg released...progesterone needs to be over 30nmol/l (some say over 40nmol/l) to indicate ovulation.

The pains you're experiencing could be ovulation...I'd ensure you have plenty of  just in case !!!

Good luck
Natasha


----------

